# Dame Celebi's No-Love Challenge!



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, everyone! It's time, I feel, for a new Pokemon challenge - the No-Love Challenge!

Everyone's got that Pokemon they hate, be it Zubat or something else. It's not necessarily about power or versatility - it can be "ugh this Pokemon is UGLY" or "GO AWAY, ZUBAT". This challenge takes those Pokemon and forces you to use 'em, making you build a team unlike any other you've ever had.

Here are the rules:

You may only use a Pokemon you haven't used before in a team.
Name all of your Pokemon.
Take your Pokemon up to the Championship - or, in G/S/C/HG/SS, Red.
HM Slaves are allowed.
If you see a shiny, but it's a Pokemon you've used before, then catch it but DON'T put it on your team. If you've never used it before, then hey! Shiny on your team!

For the record, I did this on HG, and it was surprisingly fun. My usual battle style is "hit it till it dies", so it was a fun challenge to use Pokemon who don't normally do that - for example, spamming Confuse Ray with my Crobat.

If you try it, then do post your progress - I'm curious to see what others think of my challenge!


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 5, 2012)

What if you love all the pokemon?


----------



## Superbird (Feb 5, 2012)

Butbut despite the fact that everyone hates zubat and bidoof, they're actually surprisingly decent in their last stages. It would kind of defeat the point of a challenge.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't hate bidoof/zubat. :\ The only pokemon I really _hate_ are the b/w starters and some of the mew-legendaries (celebi, meleotta, etc.) and it'd be annoying to get them all in the same runthrough. And arceus. Plus it wouldn't be a difficult game.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 6, 2012)

You could just use pokemon you haven't used before; I did that in my last HG run and it was really neat.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 6, 2012)

I do that in nuzlocke/monotype challenges. :D So much so that there are nearly none (or possibly literally none) that I haven't used yet...


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 7, 2012)

My team would be strong since it would have Blissey.

No wait... Blissey totally sucks for in-game play.

What I'd really like to do is to use Pokémon I like. For example, in HGSS (my favourite game), you can't get any of the Pokémon in my sig before the Elite Four (and Spiritomb you have to trade one from D/P/Pt). There's no fun in that, and it's something I always hated in the Pokémon games.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 8, 2012)

blissey is quite effective in-game. you stick an exp share on it and use it as a healing battery.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Feb 8, 2012)

Trying this out on HGSS, possibly. So If I understand well I have to remove the starter (I don't like Chikorita much but I've used it several times)?


----------



## Dar (Feb 9, 2012)

It would be hard, if I decided to do this. I'd probably have to use just my starter until I find a pokemon I don't like/haven't used. Which will be a while. I'll probably have to use HG.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 9, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> blissey is quite effective in-game. you stick an exp share on it and use it as a healing battery.


I mean for battle, I'm aware of Blissey's Softboiled ability to heal teammates.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 23, 2012)

I have actually attempted before to use pokemon in any given team that I would not usually. Not an entire teams worth but just the same.


----------

